# Snowboarding and wind gusts



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

I guess the Force wasn't with you...


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

Major wind is the one reason I will not snowboard. Last season, we had a day with steady wind of 20-30 mph, and gusts up to 50-60mph. Most lifts were closed. It was horrible.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The wind y'all are describing as being so awful is fairly typical at my home mountain.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

What's with that big shiny circle thing surrounded with blue??

I've heard stories of such phenomenon....


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> The wind y'all are describing as being so awful is fairly typical at my home mountain.


Haha fuck that made me laugh.
Yeah rarely does snow fall around here, when its snowing, its snowing sideways.

Last year at whistler in the alpine above the treeline. 
It was so windy i thought i was stopped. Then what i thought was a tumble weed go by. Then another, weirdest thing.
Then one went by real close to me, I could see what they were.

They were rocks, i was still moving.

It was just so windy & foggy & snowing sideways, i couldn't tell.
The second i realized what was going on, i ate shit.


TT


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Yep, one of my most frequented mountains here is known as Mt Shutt. It goes on lift hold close to once a week due to the wind, and operates in the highest winds of any field here with a chair lift. My Philosophy is if the chair's still spinning, but the wind keeps stopping me, find a steeper slope. Eventually, gravity always wins >


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

on those types of days...go in the trees (if they are not getting blown down) or find the wind load


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:laugh:

We have a regular type of stormy wind here which makes it a challenge to ride, especially for the lighter ones. I've to crouch _very_ low to make it over the flats then, have the feeling as if the wind blows me uphill as soon as I stand up. Very odd feeling.

Firstix, get facemasks for such days to avoid the cold AND that your skin gets a sandpaper grind. Then it should be no big deal to ride in heavy wind.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Haha fuck that made me laugh.
> 
> Yeah rarely does snow fall around here, when its snowing, its snowing sideways.
> 
> ...



The lunar landscape!

It's not uncommon for winds to regularly 80+ mph (130 KM/H for evolved species) in certain areas in the alpine up in Whistler.

Snowboarding can take you to some of the wildest most untamed places on the planet. Don't expect it to be like going to the mall... but then it wouldn't be much fun, would it?


----------

